# Wing shooting



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

How good are you guys at WingShooting? My best is with a PFS and i can hit a pop lid out of there air. How Bout You?

Thanks!,

SMS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out Dgui's videos. Captain Joe also.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I can do it, if someone else throws it, but I don't have that assistance all of the time. I CAN NOT do it my self, multiple-movements is my handicap. Dgui, keeps pushing me to try, but I believe I am not built that way, and at my stage in life I accept it. 

Of course, now that you said you can do it, I would love to see a video of you doing so, because I enjoy watching other peoples achievements.

LGD


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> I can do it, if someone else throws it, but I don't have that assistance all of the time. I CAN NOT do it my self, multiple-movements is my handicap. Dgui, keeps pushing me to try, but I believe I am not built that way, and at my stage in life I accept it.
> 
> Of course, now that you said you can do it, I would love to see a video of you doing so, because I enjoy watching other peoples achievements.
> 
> LGD


 Thanks LGD. Will post a video when my camera gets fixed.

Thanks,

SMS

Any other wingshooters out there?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i can shoot air molecules out of thin air .

.

.

.

.

seriously, ive never tried, i just not into trick shooting . its not my thing, it dont interest me at all .


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've taken two Ring necks in flight, one with my bow and one with slingshot. Triedd a few clay birds with out much luck.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I tried once after I seen a capn joe video. I got a fork hit on the first attempt and never tried again. dgui has some pretty impressive vids. one he has made on youtube he shoots the can twice before it hits the ground


----------

